# How many alternate hobbies do cubers have in common? Poll incl.



## StachuK1992 (Apr 17, 2011)

I find it interesting the number of cubers who have similar alternate hobbies.
I've set up a poll above regarding this. Please respond.

Related:
tetris, juggling, cup-stacking, pen-spinning, music, minesweeper, programming, math, video games.

Myself, I only selected groups in which I do said activity at least twice a week with the idea of getting better. Your idea may differ.

-statue

Edit: Music = playing music, not listening.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha I do none of those, I don't really DO music but I listen to it.


----------



## Chesnut (Apr 17, 2011)

Music for everyone.


----------



## Edward (Apr 17, 2011)

I think most of us play a board game and a video game or two religiously


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 17, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Haha I do none of those, I don't really DO music but I listen to it.





Chesnut said:


> Music for everyone.


 See edit.


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 17, 2011)

A lot of cubers type in DVORAK...


----------



## Olji (Apr 17, 2011)

Tetris, video games, music, penspinning and programming

lol, got a heap of others too, but they werent listed (and they're not similar in any way)


----------



## Micael (Apr 17, 2011)

Triathlon is missing up there.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 17, 2011)

I only had 10 poll options max, and I felt that these would get the most response.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2011)

Tetris (<3), video games, music, math. 
I don't really play video games anymore, but I used to play an awful lot.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 17, 2011)

Tetris, video games, math, minesweeper and programming.
I only play video games in the above excessively now but have been addicted to the rest at some point in my past.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 17, 2011)

Tetris, Juggling, Music, Math.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 17, 2011)

No tabletop gaming, chess, or star gazing? 



Otherwise, I answered Math, Video Games, and Programming...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 17, 2011)

Music!!


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> See edit.


 
Yeah I didn't put music in because I thought that was what it meant haha. I put none of the above.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 17, 2011)

Should have put one option "Sports"


----------



## F15HB41T (Apr 17, 2011)

Music, video games.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 17, 2011)

Definitely video games, considering portal 2 is released next week and I'm rather excited


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 17, 2011)

tl;dr version of below: Interested in all the choices, but don't have time. Hobbies are motorcycle, sports, cubing

I used to play tetris on facebook a lot, but after I beat the normal thing or whatever it was, and I was destroying all my friends in every category I got bored of it. Moved to minesweeper for a while, but I got bored because there I had no way of tracking how I was doing against other people and I pretty much only like doing things where its competitive (hence why I got bored when none of my friends were nearly as good at tetris). I tried penspinning when we had a chinese exchange student back when I was in HS, but never got the hang of it. Was big into sniping in CoD, but had to take a break for a while for some reason, and when I picked it back up I was just frustrated because I wasn't nearly as good as I had been and couldn't take sucking that much. Tried learning guitar, but just didn't have the time. I've taken a couple programming classes, but its not my major so I couldn't really go further into it and didn't have the time to learn on my own. So basically I'm interested in most of the options but for one reason or another I can't or dont participate anymore.
Right now school takes up all my time, but when I have free time, I'm always out on my motorcycle when its nice outside. Also love sports (none in particular, I like them all), and cubing comes in third for hobbies.
Wow that was a long post, but I guess it's easy to ramble when you're talking about things you are interested in.


----------



## celli (Apr 17, 2011)

I like listening to music, but unfortunately I can't play an instrument. So, none of the hobbies listed, although I do unicycle a bit at my friend's house when I'm there, it should've been on the poll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Escher (Apr 17, 2011)

Tetris - used to be pretty good at Facebook Blockstar (like 950k points) but then Tetris took it over and added stuff and I lost my hi-score to an old one  I also stopped practicing so I suck at Sprint etc...

Juggling - I can do a few 3 ball tricks, I guess this doesn't count. I'm pretty good at fire poi though, I don't know if anybody else does it?

Video Games - Metroid and Pokemans <3

Music - been playing guitar for about 10 years now, I shouldn't have stopped taking classical lessons...

Many poker players here? Or people who play TCGs like MTG and Yu-Gi-Oh?


----------



## PowerCuber (Apr 17, 2011)

Math <3


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 17, 2011)

Tetris, Juggling (just started about 2 days again), video games, and music- I play trumpet, clarinet, tenor sax, piano, and harmonica. My favorite out of all those instruments is the harmonica, such a great instrument. In addition to that, i also enjoy writing music.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 17, 2011)

Piano
PS3


----------



## Coke (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I enjoy video games, but I don't play nearly as much as I used to. Cubing changed that 

I play piano and guitar, and I go to a magnet school for the performing arts, majoring in piano 

these are my main pieces.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pyqLbi2wLU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43mvd1lKd3k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpiJbQvBP8A

and then i'm teaching myself this. ( lol westonian)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynOU-GqgBcU


----------



## shelley (Apr 18, 2011)

Alternate thread title: Which of *my* hobbies do you share?

Given the wide range of alternate hobbies cubers may be involved in, this is probably better served as an open ended question rather than a poll with such limited choices.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 18, 2011)

I do lots of stuff as well as Cubing:

Starcraft 2 (ftw)
Pen Spining (casually)
Music
Cup Stacking (when im bored)
Table Tennis
Tennis
Golf
Economics



> Many poker players here?



I love poker, play it occasionally with friends and whatever


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 18, 2011)

shelley said:


> Alternate thread title: Which of *my* hobbies do you share?
> 
> Given the wide range of alternate hobbies cubers may be involved in, this is probably better served as an open ended question rather than a poll with such limited choices.


 
These are not my hobbies. These are the hobbies that I thought would have the most response, after looking through the "stranger hobbies than cubing" thread.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2011)

Can't believe you didn't put chess...


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 18, 2011)

Music and video games for me; I play the violin...
But aren't there some cubers into card magic as well (at least I am)


----------



## izovire (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't do anything outside of cubing and puzzle related stuff. I haven't played Vid. games in months and I totally suck at math. 

A past hobby of mine would be writing, and I guess throwing clay. Does anyone do that here?


----------



## Owen (Apr 18, 2011)

Music, programming, and Tetris, although I don't actually play much tetris.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 18, 2011)

CubicNL said:


> But aren't there some cubers into card magic as well (at least I am)


 
Daniel Beyer is pretty good at card magic as well.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 18, 2011)

Micael said:


> Triathlon is missing up there.


 
I approve. I run a lot and did some triathlons as well.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 18, 2011)

Tetris and Penspinning, not as good as I want, but still pretty decent. About music, Bass playing. Ye, I like bass.


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2011)

I put juggling and video games, although I do neither regularly these days.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2011)

I also started running recently, but I'm slow. The most recent 800m run I did was 2:47


----------



## Jostle (Apr 18, 2011)

Video games: lol
Pen-spinning: been getting in to this lately, not good at all atm
Music: Always been a hobby of mine, I some times play guitar, keyboard and other things, though i'm not the best. Drumming is a thing that i'm actually decent at, i also sing a lot, to my self.
Minesweeper: Come on, it's just awesome.
Programming: Usually some basic things in python, i have a folder full of unnecessary things that i don't really need.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry cupstackers, but as you only had 4 votes I replaced you with chess, which I think is a necessary option.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 19, 2011)

Previously video games. I used to be one of the highest ranked players in the world for score on Call of Duty 4 and Call of Duty World at War (ps3). However, I never ever play anymore.


----------



## cubeslayer (Apr 19, 2011)

I honestly expected more chess players, I find it rather sad that there are only two of us. 

I didn't vote for math because I am not part of any communities, but I love it nonetheless. I am still in H.S., so forgive me for the lowly math I am in

*CALCULUS+ CHESS+ CUBING ...ftw!!!*


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 19, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> I honestly expected more chess players, I find it rather sad that there are only two of us.


 
Look on the previous page, David Woner just added chess as an option 4 hours ago.


----------



## caseyd (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah I used to play video games alot, but now i cube instead


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 19, 2011)

I do quite a lot of the above, but mainly Minesweeper and maths
I used to play chess but dont play much anymore


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 19, 2011)

I play video games on occasion, but not competitively or seriously. I play a bit of guitar and love to photoshop. Other than that, I'm a boring person.


----------



## Krible (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW, i have all of those in the poll. That's pretty sick!!


----------



## Kian (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been involved with everything on this list, but none very seriously and I certainly wouldn't consider myself part of any of those communities.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 19, 2011)

Of the ones in the poll: music.


----------



## unirox13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Of those options juggling is the only one I take part in. I used to play video games when I was in middle school, but once I learned to juggling video games fell to the back burner and I eventually stopped completely. I've been juggling seriously for about 7 years now. I'm also an avid unicyclist and have been for about 6 years.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 19, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Haha I do none of those, I don't really DO music but I listen to it.


I voted for music I can play clarinet and guitar do I practice no I thought it was listing to music my bad.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 19, 2011)

I do juggle and play chess but not everyday its hard to find someone who plays chess. I do play tetris on facebook. I did use to play alot of super mario on wii when my sister let me barrow it. That game is addicting.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 24, 2011)

I voted video games. 

I seriously doubt the numbers in the poll, I dont think most of the people who chose video games are actually actively involved enough in a community, more thats something they would call a hobby, thats just what I think though, so if im wrong sorry.

Lately ive just decided not to cube, it got boring and I cant seem to pick it up again, which saddens me since it had been apart of my identity for 4/5 years now. But now Ive started to want to get into competitive gaming. Mostly CoD right now. My goal in the future is to round up a group of 3 other players who would want to take a serious look at trying to get started with MLG (starting with game battles ofc).


----------



## moogra (Apr 25, 2011)

I used to do a LOT of minesweeper and had over ten thousand games on my windows computer and some on good minesweeper clones such as arbiter and clone but no win counter. I play NF on beginnerand intermediate . Flagging on expert because I just screw up too much and I actually suck at expert mode compared to other modes. 

In high school and middle school I was into math and did competition math but compared to my friends I was pretty bad. The same goes for programming. Compared to people that actually program, I'm pretty noob but I can write simple programs and I'm studying that right now.

Now I just play a bit of both single player (namely 40 Lines / sprint on tetrisfriends) and multiplayer tetris (was bored, learned t-spin openings and such).


----------



## dingleb115 (Apr 25, 2011)

turntablism, making beats, music in general, ping pong


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 25, 2011)

Economics, Libertarianism, puzzle games like portal.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 25, 2011)

I really like to transcribe some of my favourite songs on the piano without too much help.

I like it when people try to play as much as they can hear in a song. For example, in a rock song, you might hear singing, electric guitars and basses. So I'd try to play a mixture of the bass/guitar parts with my left hand and the singing/(guitar) part with my right. I rarely see/hear people doing this in piano videos I watch on youtube partly because I don't listen to any popular music.


----------



## CubezUBR (Jul 9, 2013)

i do speedstacking sometimes, sports, programing, juggling, music and do math at school so yeah, imo speedstacking should be in the poll because the 2 are similar


----------



## Eazoon (Jul 10, 2013)

I write piano songs and I enjoy math, but I wouldn't call it a hobby. I have many more things but they aren't listed.


----------



## kcl (Jul 10, 2013)

I do competitive yoyoing. Anyone else..? I also play chess.. And instruments. And random math and physics equations are fun


----------



## tacgnol (Feb 9, 2014)

Making EDM (soon to take up DJing...i hope), looking up writing systems, and learning japanese.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm amazed by the number of cubers/jugglers. I actually made a thread on the cubing/juggling overlap a bit ago.

I'm way better at juggling than cubing. I'm a 23 second solver with a last layer that's slower than 4 look. I've qualified 8 balls and flashed 9 in juggling.

I'm really into music also. I sing, and I love listening to music.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 12, 2014)

guinepigs rock said:


> I do juggle and play chess but not everyday its hard to find someone who plays chess. I do play tetris on facebook. I did use to play alot of super mario on wii when my sister let me barrow it. That game is addicting.



I juggle and I'm really interested in learning some about chess. And obviously, I solve. Wow. The similariries. :O


----------



## LNZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Apart of being an amateur twisty puzzle solver, I also take an interest in:

- Selected subjects (of which I do library and internet research) like the vaccination, climate change, carbon tax, flouridiation, teaching of Creationism/ Intelligent design in
schools debate and other stuff. I did avoid vaccinations in my childhood and by my own motives and quite cheerfully too!
- Collect Kids "Fun Page" entries from September 1973 to weekly entries (since June 18, 2006). I only do South Australian paper entries though.
- Listen to CD's 
- Watch DVD's
- Watch TV
- Read "conspiracy" (ie 9/11 = inside job, JFK killed by illumanti, etc) magazines alot
- Listen to radio (Triple J, community radio)
- Watch sport on TV
- Collect and watch long forgotten cartoons and TV shows on DVD (with preference to legally obtained sources). 

Such stuff I've seen include:

The Lone Ranger (1960's animated series)
Rodger Ramjet
The Adventures Of Kum Kum
The Mysterious cities Of Gold (Did you know that season 2 is out on DVD on 20/02/2014 with a Region 2 DVD?)
Danger Mouse
Grimm's Fairy Tale Classics
Belle & Sebastion (1980's animated series)
Maya The Bee (1980's animated series)
The Little Prince (1980's animated series)
The Mighty Hercules (1960's animated series)
Tarzan (1970's animated series)
Star Wars Holiday Special
Kimba The White Lion
Leo The Lion


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 12, 2014)

music, learning japanese and kpop are my hobbies


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm a guitarist and bassist (and a mediocre drummer). But sport is my main passion. Rugby and athletics mainly.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Transformers community, cant wait for Age of Extinction to come out!
I play the cello, and am good at math.


----------



## rj (Feb 13, 2014)

I play the xaphoon, I really like text adventures (FTW!!!), I can still play a mean chess game, and I do perl, html, CSS, and some ruby.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Feb 13, 2014)

anyone here lift weights?
it helps me turn the cube faster for sure
also i am okay at math
i like it


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 14, 2014)

This may sound weird, but I'm into Monopoly at the moment. It's a lot more strategy based than most people think.

Also, I play many sports and am very interested in mathematics and statistics.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 23, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> This may sound weird, but I'm into Monopoly at the moment. It's a lot more strategy based than most people think.
> 
> Also, I play many sports and am very interested in mathematics and statistics.



Cool, is there a good Monopoly game simulator for the PC?


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 23, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Cool, is there a good Monopoly game simulator for the PC?



There is the one on Pogo.com; I think that is the best one but do not play it myself that much.

I'm running a Monopoly tournament at school which starts tomorrow; I'm also taking part so I need to get some practice in


----------



## 0bl1v10n (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi! My alternate hobbies are:
1. Playing piano-still beginner and only can play two songs, tetris theme A and toccata and fugue.
2. Video games - I gaming a lot. Most game i play is rpg and fps.
3. Kill some time on this forum and XDA developers forum (I'm an android geek XD)
4. Tetris
5. Sudoku.
Sorry for my bad english and this is my first post


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 10, 2014)

Kind of surprised that performing magic isn't a popular choice since all you speed cubers are so dexterous with the fingers. I do a few pretty nice card tricks. I also do a few coin manipulation tricks (or use poker chips when I'm at the Hold 'Em table). Other than that, I love Tetris and Ms. Pacman. I also can do basic juggling (my juggling is on par with my cubing, so not very good). I was into coding in college, but I haven't done that in a while, I really enjoy computer hardware though and building gaming computers.


----------



## CrimsonRunner (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't know if I am the only one who is a competitive runner here, but I think that running and cubing are very similar, you focus on a goal and train for it.
I am also a frequenter of the letsrun.com forums and wonder if anyone else here does, by the way I run an XC 5k in 16:34 ( but I could have gone around 1620 in that race) after being injured during track.

I would like to know if there are any runners on these forums


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 26, 2014)

CrimsonRunner said:


> I don't know if I am the only one who is a competitive runner here, but I think that running and cubing are very similar, you focus on a goal and train for it.
> I am also a frequenter of the letsrun.com forums and wonder if anyone else here does, by the way I run an XC 5k in 16:34 ( but I could have gone around 1620 in that race) after being injured during track.
> 
> I would like to know if there are any runners on these forums


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43890-200-Solves-During-Half-Marathon-(2-00-09)-UWR
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?36745-Rubik-s-Cube-Marathon-(Running)
I am not much of a runner myself, but i think that you should find these threads interesting. Also, welcome to the forums!


----------



## 1LastSolve (Apr 4, 2014)

Chess and math ♥ (dun fergit pro m00sik)


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 5, 2014)

Chess <3. To shamelessly state my titles, I'm a former U14 Australian champion. https://au.tornelo.com/tournaments/australian-junior-championships--12 I also use to do a fair bit of card magic though I eventually dropped it. I've retained a few simpler tricks though.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 5, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> Chess <3. To shamelessly state my titles, I'm a former U14 Australian champion. https://au.tornelo.com/tournaments/australian-junior-championships--12 I also use to do a fair bit of card magic though I eventually dropped it. I've retained a few simpler tricks though.



Same here. Just not a national U14 champion... I also in a chess competition at my school which starts in a couple of weeks; where I'm up against some of the best junior players in the south coast. Wish me luck (I'll need it)


----------

